# Compatible Cichlids for Tiger Barbs.



## Unclescanner (Sep 23, 2011)

I have a 75 gallon with lots of prime rockestatem I have 8 tiger barbs which I would like to increase to 18. I also want four cory cats and a pleco. What cichlids would be a good choice to round out the aquarium and how many/ratio...?


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Even though mine work well, typically larger cichlids don't work out so well with cories... If you do cories I'd suggest Brochis Splendens (aka brochis cories, but they aren't technically cories), because they grow larger than most standard cories.

In terms of tiger barbs, they're a great dither for cichlids, just make sure you dont choose a cichlid that will eventually eat them.

Cichlids I think would work... (but not necessarily together)

Bolivian rams / GBR
Apistos
Geophagus (not with the cories though because they're bottom sifters)
Green Terror (not with the other mentioned cichlids)

Just my .02


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

IME, tiger barbs are generally too aggressive for dwarf cichlids. Larger cichlids should be ok though. You could perhaps try chocolates, cons, firemouths, JDs, And of course as mentioned, geos and GTs.


----------



## livingroomdiver (Oct 10, 2011)

I'd go with Blue Acara or maybe Geophagus (again without Cories). Be sure to stay away from shy fish and/or those with long fins (Angels, Keyhole).

Honestly, you'd have a lot more options if you consider CA Cichlids. Rainbows are my fav, or Thorichtys, Archocentrus, Cryptoheros genus all offer great options for a tank like yours. Good luck!


----------



## Unclescanner (Sep 23, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## buffdaddy (Jul 12, 2011)

I have kept tiger barbs with a bunch of different SA cichlids and haven't had any problems. I used to have them with a diadema and blue acara and had no problems. I now have them with a rotkeil severum and 3 bolivan rams and still don't have any problems. I have 11 tiger barbs and they tend to just mess with each other and no one else.


----------

